# DFW (Richardson) Haunt Gathering & Workshop



## ShadowKat

Howdy folks,

Time is running out for this weekend...

I've been working with Mitch over at Brick In The Yard Mold Supply in Richardson (http://www.brickintheyard.com/) tryign to get together a gathering. He's a local supplier for Hotwire Foam tool but he specializes in molding and casting stuff (plaster, silicone, etc.) He works with a lot of the local pro haunts as well as movies and prop makers.

I'm helping line up some folks to do demos and hands on for:
Airbrush, tombstones, LEDs, etc.

Plus, Mitch is gonna have some fun stuff that we can play with:
Foam cutters
Lifecasting (making copies of hands, faces, seet, etc.)
Silicone masks
Silicone gore makeup and applicances

Since this is actually a business and he's gotta cover the cost of materials, food, drinks, etc. There's a $20 'cover charge' for the event. Please email Mitch @ [email protected] or call (214) 575-5600 and let him know you're coming to The Haunt Gathering.

When: Saturday, 29 August beginning at 10 am and going until 6 pm.
Where: BITY Mold supply, Richardson, TX

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...715307&spn=0.006869,0.009645&t=h&z=17&iwloc=A

If you wanna se some of the stuff he's gonna cover, check out his YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/brickintheyard

*As always, please feel free to bring stuff to show off and share.

*// ShadowKat \\*
AKA - Kris


----------



## spideranne

I'm planning on going. See you there.


----------



## 2dragon

I'm planning on being there too


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I have been working so hard I forgot all about it.
I'd like to go...I am sending an e-mail.


----------



## spideranne

Had a great time and learned a lot.


----------

